# little alcohol good or bad?



## bigdad (Apr 27, 2011)

How true is the theory that little or moderate amounts of alcohol daily could help increasing the testosterone levels?


----------



## rebecca (May 10, 2011)

I don't touch alcohol at all. Human body is not made to asimilate it.


----------



## track36 (Jun 8, 2011)

bigdad said:


> How true is the theory that little or moderate amounts of alcohol daily could help increasing the testosterone levels?



 It could increase testosterone  levels , at least temporarily
I think it depends upon a variety of factors , like dosage and personal characteristics.


----------

